# F10 Euro Delivery Wholesale Pricing is Available



## pharding (Mar 14, 2004)

It is also an issue of options pricing. I don't know anyone here that pays US MSRP on the options.


----------



## erdoran (Feb 29, 2008)

You can get invoice on options off Edmunda and like beewang says, just take 93% of the US invoice car price to get ED wholesale....sure, the pdf of ED cost is nice, but you can calculate it also. Excel or your calculator are your friends....

Tim, it's great that you are making the invoice pricing conveniently available here, for those that are used to seeing it here....


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

pharding said:


> It is also an issue of options pricing. I don't know anyone here that pays US MSRP on the options.


Did you look at the pricing? We have the option pricing as well!

2011 335i Coupe pricing for example - http://www.bimmerfest.com/models/2011-335i-coupe/324440/pricing



erdoran said:


> You can get invoice on options off Edmunda and like beewang says, just take 93% of the US invoice car price to get ED wholesale....sure, the pdf of ED cost is nice, but you can calculate it also. Excel or your calculator are your friends....
> 
> Tim, it's great that you are making the invoice pricing conveniently available here, for those that are used to seeing it here....


You could go to Edmunds or wherever but its a pain doesn't have the forum info we have. By the time we're done the pages will be new/used car buyers guides with all the pricing details as well as all the great forum resources such as how to buy ED, common problems, what to watch out for, why certain model years are more desirable, etc.

Tim


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

tim330i said:


> Did you look at the pricing? We have the option pricing as well!
> 
> 2011 335i Coupe pricing for example - http://www.bimmerfest.com/models/201...324440/pricing


Link doesn´t work, Tim.


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

My fault for copy and pasting the forum truncated version of the link. I've fixed it.

Tim


----------



## Munich04 (Oct 18, 2004)

*F10 ED WHolesale pricing*

The links have been removed for ED Wholesale Pricing for 2011 F10 535/550. Can someone email me the pricing. thanks
[email protected]


----------

